# Grizzly G4000 9x19 Bench Lathe w/ Stand - $450 (livermore, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Dec 30, 2020)

Grizzly G4000 9x19 Bench Lathe w/ Stand - tools - by owner - sale
					

PICK UP ONLY - Bought this lathe late 2019, used it a few times and got one of the chucks stuck on the spindle. Haven't used it since. Someone far more handy than myself can remove it. Paid $1,800...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------

